# benjeimin pellet gun



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i was woundering if any one has owned oneor owns one now i just wantthe 22 cal or 177 here it is tell some suff about it 
http://www.airgundepot.com/397.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a Ben but switched to a .177 Gamo Hunter.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a .22 cal Benjamin, had it for almost 30 years. I've killed a lot of bushy tails with it over the years. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Was watching a show on outdoor life friday and a college prof showed an airgun shooting a hardened pellet [.17 cal] at 1600 fps!! he took a 150 lb wild pig with 1 shot at about 15ft. the hog dropped like a rock. they aren't just bb guns anymore.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

zipperneck52 said:


> Was watching a show on outdoor life friday and a college prof showed an airgun shooting a hardened pellet [.17 cal] at 1600 fps!! he took a 150 lb wild pig with 1 shot at about 15ft. the hog dropped like a rock. they aren't just bb guns anymore.


ytheir is a web sight on pellet gun hunting that has a huge hog on it let me see if i can find it


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

here it istell me if the boar you watched git shot 
http://www.adventuresinairguns.com/Hunting.html


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

is it the pig they shot


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Have a Diana/RWS airgun. A German Made airgun. And im telling ya, it will drop some big garbage can *****.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

sorry i didn't get back. been huntin[not findin]. No, that wasn't the hog. I'm still trying to find out who made the gun. I'd like to get 1.


----------

